# GPB Gold Peak NiMH Battery



## evtkw (Feb 27, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has used one of these GP100EVH NiMH batteries. It is a 12V, 98Ah Nickle Metal Hydride Battery that looks very similar to the Panasonic EV-95 Battery used in the RAV4 EV. 

I have heard that this company is the only one with a long term contract to make EV sized NiMH batteries. It seems like a very good solution, if the price is reasonable and the batteries have durability comparable to the EV-95s.

Here is a link to GP - take a look at the datasheet:

http://www.evbtech.com/

Anyone have any info?


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

I inquired last year, $2000 per module if I remember correctly.




evtkw said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has used one of these GP100EVH NiMH batteries. It is a 12V, 98Ah Nickle Metal Hydride Battery that looks very similar to the Panasonic EV-95 Battery used in the RAV4 EV.
> 
> I have heard that this company is the only one with a long term contract to make EV sized NiMH batteries. It seems like a very good solution, if the price is reasonable and the batteries have durability comparable to the EV-95s.
> 
> ...


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

peggus said:


> I inquired last year, $2000 per module if I remember correctly.


Yeah very reasonable, my next set of 12 210ahr batteries will come to roughly $275 off the junkard, still have to wait for the golf cart returns to trickle in.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey
From my searches Gold Peak Industries is what comes up as a mfg/dist of Nimh batteries. However, Gold Peak retailers/service cannot be found for North Texas. I only found telephone/fax number for Gold Peak is San Diego Cali and Miami Florida.! Batteries Plus sells some of Gold Peak products. Apparently no value is seen in retailing to DIY Prius trac battery rebuilders


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

evtkw said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has used one of these GP100EVH NiMH batteries. It is a 12V, 98Ah Nickle Metal Hydride Battery that looks very similar to the Panasonic EV-95 Battery used in the RAV4 EV.
> 
> I have heard that this company is the only one with a long term contract to make EV sized NiMH batteries. It seems like a very good solution, if the price is reasonable and the batteries have durability comparable to the EV-95s.
> 
> ...


The evbtech link would not respond


----------

